
Case of Bricked Tesla - ycombonator
https://mobile.twitter.com/ssdai/status/1209336445820973056?s=21
======
deogeo
> The problem was a loose cable that needed to be tightened. My dad asked
> which one it was so that he could do it in the future, but he was told
> that's something only Tesla service centers could do.

We urgently need harsh right-to-repair legislation, or we'll be entirely at
the mercy of corporations as to what they permit us to do.

